# Dredd 3D - Filmkritik zum neuen Judge Dredd-Film



## System (19. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dredd 3D - Filmkritik zum neuen Judge Dredd-Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Dredd 3D - Filmkritik zum neuen Judge Dredd-Film


----------



## Overdolf (19. November 2012)

Ich fand den Film endgeil! Er hatte alles was Ich wollte, gute Action, Stumpfe Dialoge und Ich wurde sehr gut unterhalten. Hat genau meinen Geschmack getroffen. Ich gehe nicht ins Kino um mir dinge anzusehen die es auch in Wirklichkeit gibt, Ich sehe mir lieber Dinge an die anders sind und mich faszienieren, und Dunkle Zukunftsvisionen sind genau das richtige!


----------

